# Getting audited



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone get audited? What triggered it? Too many claimed deductible miles for the income you made?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I haven’t, but my brother had his share of problems with the IRS with multiple audits and slammed with penalties and interest for back taxes.

The secret is to take all deductions you are entitled to, but make sure your have the documentation to support them. TurboTax has a cutesy but accurate audit guard where they compare your return to what you should expect to pay. Worth the price of TurboTax.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

itendstonight said:


> Anyone get audited? What triggered it? Too many claimed deductible miles for the income you made?


Using the search feature I entered "IRS Audit" and found three members who got audited on just the first page. I didn't read their threads or posts for the reasons.


----------

